# Excel 2007 hyperlinks freeze spreadsheet



## Nyman (Mar 10, 2011)

I have Windows XP and Excel 2007. When I try to create a hyperlink to another Excel spreadsheet I get a message box with the name of the file I'm trying to link to and 'Some files can contain viruses or otherwise be harmful to your computer. It is important to be certain that this file is from a trustworthy source. Would you like to open this file?'
I created the spreadsheet myself and I have good up-to-date virus protection so neither of those apply. I click on Ok.

The real problem then occurs as the hourglass appears and 9 times out of 10 after waiting ages I have to crash out of Excel.
If it does actually create the hyperlink the keyboard becomes unresponsive and I can only use the mouse, but this only affects Excel.

Has anyone come across this before?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

have you checked your macro security settings? Sounds like they may need adjustment. In Developer Mode click on Macro Security - the 3rd button down is where I have my settings. Also ensure the "Trust access to the VBA..." box is checked.


----------



## Nyman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. Yes, I've checked the security settings - they are set as you suggested. I still have the same problem: the hyperlink doesn't open and the keyboard is unresponsive, but only in Excel.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Is this just with one workbook or does it affect all workbooks?


----------



## Nyman (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, all spreadsheets. I've tried saving as Office 2003 spreadsheets as well, just to check - same problem.
Thanks


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Is your Anti Virus set to scan every Office file before opening? This can often slow down the opening of files. Check to see if your AV has a setting that you can disable.


----------

